# TS transfer within family



## Kona Lovers (Aug 3, 2007)

Has anyone transferred ownership (gift type) within their family?  Is it easier, I'm sure more expensive, going through someone like Timeshare Transfers, or simple enough to do yourself?

Thanks,

Marty


----------



## Timeshare Von (Aug 3, 2007)

I'm in the process of one now with FF.  I am using TUG member TTT to handle it for us.


----------



## Bill4728 (Aug 3, 2007)

martygeorge79 said:


> Has anyone transferred ownership (gift type) within their family?  Is it easier, I'm sure more expensive, going through someone like Timeshare Transfers, or simple enough to do yourself?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Marty



This is a really good question.  If let's say you gift a TS to your adult child. Most TS say you can will your TS to your children. Does the TS resort consider that child still the original owner? 

This may not be a big deal for TS resorts which don't care if the TS was developer purchased or not. BUT, if the TS is sunterra or Starwood , where a resell buyer loses significant rights this could be a big thing.

PS In some cases, it might be better to add the relative to the deed and not fully transfer the title.


----------



## Kona Lovers (Aug 3, 2007)

Thanks Yvonne.

Thanks Bill, and what you said about adding the relative to the deed is an idea I hadn't thought about, and provides another option.

Marty


----------



## Timeshare Von (Aug 3, 2007)

Bill4728 said:


> This is a really good question.  If let's say you gift a TS to your adult child. Most TS say you can will your TS to your children. Does the TS resort consider that child still the original owner?
> 
> This may not be a big deal for TS resorts which don't care if the TS was developer purchased or not. BUT, if the TS is sunterra or Starwood , where a resell buyer loses significant rights this could be a big thing.
> 
> PS In some cases, it might be better to add the relative to the deed and not fully transfer the title.




I was told in the case of a FF/Wyndham change in ownership between immediately family members, I would still retain the original "status" for VIP eligibility purposes.   Maybe MShatty can speak to this as I think he was the one who gave me the head's up on this . . . although it is not really very important to me as I doubt I'll be buying 100's of thousands of FF/Wyndham points any time soon (read . . . "in my lifetime" . . . lol).


----------



## Kauai Kid (Aug 3, 2007)

I'm no fan of lawyers because most politicians are lawyers but heck spend $300 and get it done right by someone that knows what they are doing.  Don't be penny wise and pound foolish.

Just my less than humble opinion,

Sterling


----------



## Kona Lovers (Aug 3, 2007)

Sterling,

Thank you.

I was thinking along that line as well, especially to avoid any problems for possibly selling it later.

Marty


----------



## Kauai Kid (Aug 3, 2007)

If you are going to use a lawyer, I'd suggest one based in Hawaii, if the timeshare is in Hawaii.  Before you make the transfer, ensure the grantee is familiar with the ever increasing maintenance fees.  Over the 25 years that we have owned a timeshare on Kauai we've spent more on maintenance fees than what we paid for the unit.  Sort of like ink yet cartridges that end up costing more than the printer.   

Sterling


----------



## EAM (Aug 10, 2007)

We gave some relatives a timeshare and when they could no longer use it they gave it back to us.  The resort handled the transfer paperwork for a low fee.

Since some companies, e.g. WVO, have different rules for timeshares purchased, inherited, or received as gifts from relatives (VIP eligibility of FSP points) vs. those purchased resale from an unrelated party (no VIP eligibility), I would suggest stating the relationship in the deed, and perhaps including "love and affection" as part of the sale price.   An attorney would be able to tell you just what language to use.


----------

